
How CNN, Yahoo and Fox News are wasting 13 terabytes a month on webfonts - computernerd
https://pixelambacht.nl/2018/extra-extra-read-all-about-it/
======
bhengaij
I like how all the good analysis comes first and then comes the sensational
punch line

------
The_suffocated
According to the analysis in the article, Yahoo does not waste bandwidth on
web fonts because it uses system fonts. So, the title of this submission is a
distortion.

